# Paul Vunak



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 1, 2003)

Does anybody know if or when Paul Vunak will be coming to chicago to do a seminar ? 

Thanks

Chicago Green
Dragon   :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2003)

I know his student Jack McVicker hopes to have him in to either UIUC or Terre Haute some time this year--no date yet I think. Is there anything on Mr. Vunak's site?


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 1, 2003)

I checked on his site 

http://www.fighting.net/current.php

and I havent seen anything.

Thanks for your reply.



Chicago Green
Dragon   :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2003)

Watch http://www.jackmcvicker.com/ if it's close enough for you.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 4, 2003)

Thank you

Chicago Green 
Dragon    :asian:


----------

